# Cutout cookie problems



## rockey_f_squirrell (Dec 17, 2016)

Houston... We have a problem with the cookie mix...

Great value cookie mix for cutout cookies has seemed to have misdirected me.

So the directions are:
- one pouch sugar c. Mix
- 1/3 cp butter softened
- 1 egg
- 1 tbsp flour

- Heat oven 375
- stir mix flour butter egg until soft dough forms
- roll dough on flourd surface till qtr inch thick
- cut with cookie cutter...
- place on ungreased cookie sheet
- bake 7-9 mins

Problem is dough comes out too crumbly, cant retrieve the cutouts without them falling apart and finished product is dryer than normal.

Am i doing something wrong or is there something wrong with the directions?

Is there a temp fix to compensate for this problem?

The ironic thing is i work for the friggin company that makes the mix.

I guess mon morning i will ask my boss who can i complain to... Lol.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2016)

When we make sugar cookies, we chill the dough fir 20-30 minutes so it has time to hydrate the flour in the recipe.  If that doesn't work, add a splash of water to slightly moisten the dough.


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (Dec 17, 2016)

yeah i figure to add something but dont know whether it be oil or milk or extra egg.

I know that adding an extra egg to complete pancake mix works miricles so i figure there gots to be something to fix it by....

Btw great value orders preprinted cartons so my company doesn't actually write them just makes the ordered formula.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2016)

When I know that my recipe needs more liquid, I wet my hand and shake it over the dough. Fold the dough over the dampened part and place in fridge to give the dough time to absorb the extra liquid. 

Don't be in a rush to get through the recipe.


----------

